
Pebble watches to live on through 2017 - antouank
http://arstechnica.co.uk/gadgets/2016/12/pebble-watches-to-live-on-through-2017/
======
elsurudo
For someone who has a Pebble watch: are they so dependent on the external
services that if they were to go down, the watch is essentially bricked?

If so, that's terrible, and it's a bad side-effect of everything being cloud-
based. When you buy a piece of hardware, you don't really expect it to have an
expiry date other than the if the device itself malfunctions, right?

For lawyers: is this legal?

~~~
x1798DE
I've personally never actually used any of the pebble cloud based services for
mine, as I never trusted them with my data. I use GadgetBridge to pair it and
manage the apps and update the time, etc.

It's been somewhat limiting (GB deliberately doesn't have feature parity with
the cloud services), but I definitely wouldn't call it "bricked". That said, I
do think I downloaded most of my apps from Pebble's store, so without a backup
of the Pebble store, you might be severely limited in your choices.

